# Estate Agents!



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a 'decent' estate agent dealing with the Greens area? I am so sick of the Dubizzle (and others), 'tactic' of advertising properties which simply do not exist!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jo at ERE. 050 2572594


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers Jim,

I thought of approaching you directly but thought better of it as you are out of the business now.

Many thanks


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I contacted "Smith&Kens" yesterday, i am currently offshore and explained i could only be contacted via email, they told me it was company policy not to speak to people over emails haha


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> I contacted "Smith&Kens" yesterday, i am currently offshore and explained i could only be contacted via email, they told me it was company policy not to speak to people over emails haha


these guy's are a total joke!
Watch out for Carlos the Geordie-Columbian!
Complete nugget.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Just arrived in Dubai and looking at renting a villa in the Springs. I see that Smith and Ken have lots to offer but reading the above makes me wonder.....Any advice on decent agents who deal with Springs?

Thanks - this forum is great for newbies.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Yorki said:


> Just arrived in Dubai and looking at renting a villa in the Springs. I see that Smith and Ken have lots to offer but reading the above makes me wonder.....Any advice on decent agents who deal with Springs?
> 
> Thanks - this forum is great for newbies.


See Bigjimbo's recommendation higher up the page. Jo covers Springs too and is good.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

m1key said:


> See Bigjimbo's recommendation higher up the page. Jo covers Springs too and is good.


Thank you I will.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

we did pretty extensive apartment hunting in Marina and my experiences are:

Better Homes: They did show me a few apartments, although not many in line with my specification. Not the best service but they had some units.

Palma: focus on Cayan properties. Had good selection and good service.

Smith&Ken: were able to show one. Quite aggressive in calling me.

Prestige: They seem to advertise LOTS of apartments but were able to only show me one. And the ad itself had nice Marina-View while the apartment was facing the road.

Lannhill: was probably my best experience. Showed me several units; and such that they had not even come to market yet. Active agent.

PowerHouse: Very kind agent; one apartment to show.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Spinnaker said:


> we did pretty extensive apartment hunting in Marina and my experiences are:
> 
> Better Homes: They did show me a few apartments, although not many in line with my specification. Not the best service but they had some units.
> 
> ...


We looked in various areas

Better Homes were poor

Ere we're very good - Lee

Astecco were also very good

Hamptons were a joke


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Avoid Best Properties; currently forcing me into paying a 10% increase in rental fee against RERA calculator and with a resigning fee of 1900 - both of which are illegal but I have little time as this has happened in the last 10 days of the tenancy..


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just going to put a plug in for the one agent I've spoken to here who gave me genuine advice about the processes of what's allowed and not over here.. Paul Collins from movie dubai.com - 055 429 6606.

Definitely someone I would be happy to deal with..


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> these guy's are a total joke!
> Watch out for Carlos the Geordie-Columbian!
> Complete nugget.


LOL!!!!! Back in August he gave me the location for two places in the Springs, of which one was a non-existent address. I don't think I actually ever even met the guy but he was a persistent SOB over the phone. He reminded me of the little Geico insurance lizard gekko (those you who are recently from the US will know what I'm talking about).

I ended up with BetterHomes after a couple false starts with them. They were hard to get a hold of to begin with but when I gave them the neighborhoods I wanted to see and the date in which I needed to move in, two different agents (one on the Palm, one in the Marina) showed me several decent places including the apartment we are now in. I can actually recommend them but you have to be persistent and tell them where you want to live and when you want to move in. They also have agents who focus on specific neighborhoods and types of properties, so a BH agent in the Marina may not show you a place in the Springs or JVT.

Someone mentioned Lannhill....very pleasant straight shooting agents, but we decided early on we weren't going to find what we were looking for at the right price in Umm Suquiem or old Jumeira.


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, With respect to agents can anybody recommend an agent that covers Downtown & Business Bay.

I'll be looking for a 1 bedroom apartment.

Thank you.


----------



## cwffin (Feb 15, 2013)

Appello's were good for us when we moved late last year.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

*Recommended agents*

I can highly recommend 2 agents - one is Vanita who deals in rentals and is extremely helpful and honest. Ph +971 55 2310554. Also, David Kodama at Smith and Ken, who mainly deals in sales - Ph +971 50 1155406. I'm not sure what areas they work in; I was just interested in Downtown.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

another one here for ERE. we were looking specifically in the marina and i would def recommend the agent i used. she acted as i would expect a canadian agent from home to act. answered calls + emails, showed up on time, helped us with DEWA, etc. 

her name is Alia. mobile is 971 056 724 2861 and email is alia[at]ere-homes.com.


----------



## uksagermanstar (Aug 21, 2012)

*The best letting agencies in dubai*

Can anyone recommend any good and trustworthy letting agencies in Dubai? I am particularly interested in one that someone has had a good experience with. We relocate to Dubai soon and I would like to find a good agent! Any help appreciated as totally lost and daunted!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

uksagermanstar said:


> Can anyone recommend any good and trustworthy letting agencies in Dubai? I am particularly interested in one that someone has had a good experience with. We relocate to Dubai soon and I would like to find a good agent! Any help appreciated as totally lost and daunted!


this thread has the info you are looking for...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

uksagermanstar said:


> Can anyone recommend any good and trustworthy letting agencies in Dubai? I am particularly interested in one that someone has had a good experience with. We relocate to Dubai soon and I would like to find a good agent! Any help appreciated as totally lost and daunted!


No. Despite the four or five names given above, I can't think of anyone. Sorry.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> No. Despite the four or five names given above, I can't think of anyone. Sorry.


Bwahahahahaha! oh......snap!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In the interest of being fair to uksagermanstar.. His/Her original post was not in this thread.. I merged it into this one so he/she could find the relevant info....


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Call Vanita on +971 55 2310554. She's great. Will work very hard for you.


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow lots of great info here, we'll be moving to Dubai soon from Canada. We'll give the suggestions a shot for sure.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

I notice this has not been updated in a while, can anyone recommend any good trustworthy agents for Marina? Planning to come on next month.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Roadworrier said:


> [...]
> Someone mentioned Lannhill....very pleasant straight shooting agents, but we decided early on we weren't going to find what we were looking for at the right price in Umm Suquiem or old Jumeira.


What would be the best way to explore the major areas where villas are located? I understand that for areas like Umm Suqeim / Jumeirah, I can take a cab, get off and see the area and villas by walk. But how about all kind of gated communities which usually have some on site facilities?

Would be hiring an estate agent for half day a good idea? Is it even possible?


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

ITrecruiter - Just sent you a message...


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

I can highly recommend Nicola at Allsopp and Allsopp. Rentals in Downtown her number is 0562349862.


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, as the thread has not been updated in a while can someone recommend a good agent/s for the Marina and JBR please??

Thanks in advance


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know if this guy works in Marina area, but he is fantastic. Name is Asad. Phone 055 9936359.


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

My husband works in the Marina area but you lot don't seem to like his company - I know there are some dodgy practices across the board but don't taint the whole company with your experiences with a couple of agents... Sometimes even his hands are tied because of dodgy practices as well and subsequently can't deliver the products he would like.... just saying, that's all....


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't long moved in to The Greens (good area to live in I must say) and Ken and Smith were the agents. Not the cheapest, 5k minimum fee, and beyond showing me around, did nothing useful after that beyond putting me in touch with the landlord and cashing their cheque as quick as possible. 

I gave up trying to entice "Ricky" to actually earn his beans and ended up dealing directly with the landlord over everything (nice guy too), sorted out my own Ejari, and only found out from a friendly security guard as I was carrying my bags in, that I needed a NOC from Emaar before I should really be moving in!

I guess having read many threads on the subject of agents, this is not unusual.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't take anything personally as the problem with the Dubai Property rental market appears to be that its basically just a corrupt system. 

For Companies to charge the tenants rather than the landlords a 5% fee for what often amounts to no more than typing up a contract and employ agents on commission only contracts is something that guarantees poor service. 

Fortunately we have only had to deal with agents 3 of our 7 years here and each time the service has been shockingly bad with one agent faking my signature on a contract that they'd never shown me and another trying to withold our deposit for no good reason.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Don't take anything personally as the problem with the Dubai Property rental market appears to be that its basically just a corrupt system.
> 
> For Companies to charge the tenants rather than the landlords a 5% fee for what often amounts to no more than typing up a contract and employ agents on commission only contracts is something that guarantees poor service.
> 
> Fortunately we have only had to deal with agents 3 of our 7 years here and each time the service has been shockingly bad with one agent faking my signature on a contract that they'd never shown me and another trying to withold our deposit for no good reason.


Thats basically how I see it. I personally hope I never have to deal with another agent again over here. Worst experience so far is an agent who was complicit in a landlord trying to put my rent up 22% and refusing to help me get my deposit back unless I wrote a personal recommendation of his company. 

To my mind, the system is flawed.


----------

